# Wie stabil ist Win 7 64 Bit unter Spielen



## Phone83 (3. Januar 2011)

Hi , an alle!
Das ist kein  "Ich habe ein Problem Thema" Sondern ehr ne Kaufberatung..hatte schlechte erfarung mit windos 7 gemacht sowohl in der bta als auch noch vor einem jahr mit einem Neuen Laptop.

Ich mir überlege noch mal Windows 7 64 bit 
zu kaufen... hate es vor 1 Jahr schon mal aber wieder zurück geschickt da es 
genau die selben probleme gab.
Erst lief alles gut ca 2 wochen, dann fing es an mit Bluescreens oder schwarzen 
Monitor aber Sound lief weiter..Das ging  auf 2 meiner Pc´s so... Hatte wieder 
Xp installiert und die PC´s laufen laufen laufen ohne BS!
Das selbe hatte ich auch schon in der Beta , da dachte ich aber noch "ok is ne
 beta" ^^

Ich habe natürlich auch Hardware ausgetauscht als es zu den Problemen gekommen ist aber bei 3 von 3 pc´s die selben fehler unter fast allen Games..das liegt unter Garantie nicht an der hardwre besonders bei dem Laptop der von mir fertig gekauft wurde.


----------



## Vordack (3. Januar 2011)

Verstehe icht nicht.

Ich habe Windows 7 Home Premium 64 seit Release. Insgesamt hatte ich wohl unter 10 Bluescreens und auch sonst max. 10 Abstürze.

Bei Spielen hängt sich Windows eigentlich so gut wie nie auf, wenn dann das Spiel (also wenn beim Spiel nichts mehr geht, ich aber noch mit CTRG+ALT+ENTF Task beenden kann). Habe ich momentan öfters mal bei COD wenn ich in den Menus bin, ich glaube aber das ist weil ich da rumnmachen will bevor er sich bei Steam singeloggt hat^^

Also Fazit: So stabil wie Windows 7 war noch kein BS bei mir. Bei Spielen ist es auch sehr stabil.


----------



## Chemenu (3. Januar 2011)

Windows 7 ist das stabilste Windows dass ich jemals auf meinem Rechner hatte. Einen Bluescreen oder Neustart bzw. schwarzen Bildschirm hatte ich damit soweit ich mich erinnern kann noch nie. Bin höchstens mal während dem Zocken auf dem Desktop gelandet, aber das sind dann eher Fehler in den Spielen. Bzw. es waren ältere Spiele die zwar unter Win7 laufen, aber nicht dafür ausgelegt sind.


----------



## golani79 (3. Januar 2011)

Hab Win7 x64 jetzt auch schon ewig installiert und Bluescreen hatte ich bisher noch keinen.

Beim Spielen höchstens mal nen CTD, aber sonst überhaupt keine Probleme - läuft meiner Meinung nach stabiler und runder als XP.


----------



## Phone83 (3. Januar 2011)

ich will windows ja auch nicht schlecht machen! habe an 95 / 98 /2000/ und xp gearbeitet und mein xp läuft 1 a
aber halt windows 7 nur probleme obwohl wie bei dem rechner hier diw hardware nicht sonderlich alt ist und bei dem laptop was von toshiba war gabs auch nur probleme.

Dann kann ich mir ja nun win 7 64bit zu legen ohne panik zu haben


----------



## Peter23 (3. Januar 2011)

Ich schließe mich den Meinungen an.

Windows 7 (64Bit) ist das stabilste (und beste) Windows, welches ich jemals hatte.


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (7. Februar 2011)

@Phone83

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, auf welchem System (CPU, GPU, Ram, etc.) Du Windows 7 64 Bit nutzen möchtest. Windows 7 an sich ist auf meinem alten Laptop beispielsweise auf Dauer ein Performance-Fresser gewesen, ich bin dann zurück zu XP (auf einem Samsung Laptop mit Intel C2D5500 mit 2 GB Ram).

Auf meinem Desktop-Rechner mag ich es aber nicht mehr missen. Sowohl 64 Bit-Fassungen von Spielen (bspw. Crysis) als auch 32-Bit-Spiele laufen tadellos. Abstürze hatte ich OS-bedingt so gut wie nie.

Gruß,
The-Khoa


----------



## Vordack (7. Februar 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> ich will windows ja auch nicht schlecht machen! habe an 95 / 98 /2000/ und xp gearbeitet und mein xp läuft 1 a
> aber halt windows 7 nur probleme obwohl wie bei dem rechner hier diw hardware nicht sonderlich alt ist und bei dem laptop was von toshiba war gabs auch nur probleme.
> 
> Dann kann ich mir ja nun win 7 64bit zu legen ohne panik zu haben



Das würde ich so nicht sagen^^

Da wir alle noch NIE Probleme hatten, Du aber schon kann es gut sein dass sich bei Dir die Probleme aufgrund Deiner Hardware immer noch zeigen (wenn DU diese nicht grundlegend verändert hast).


----------



## Brokensword (11. März 2011)

ich plan auch einen neu pckauf mit win 7 64 bit
und würd gerne wissen, ob auch alle Programme, die ich unter XP 32 bit nutze, auf dem neuen System laufen werden, oder ob es ausnahmen gibt


----------



## Peter23 (11. März 2011)

32 Bit Programme laufen auch mit 64 Bit.

32 Bit Treiber laufen nicht mit 64 Bit



Wenn du halbwegs aktuelle Hardware hast (auch Scanner, Drucker usw.) gibt es 64 Bit Treiber und du hast keine Probleme.


----------



## MrNeugier (12. März 2011)

Moin

Ich habe erst vor kurtzem Win 7 insterliert und bisher noch keine Problem mit meiner alten Hard- bzw. Software gehabt. Win 7 leuft bei mir wunderbar und ist auch bei all meinen Spielen sehr stabil.

Mfg


----------



## Brokensword (12. März 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> 32 Bit Programme laufen auch mit 64 Bit.
> 
> 32 Bit Treiber laufen nicht mit 64 Bit
> 
> ...


Hauptsache ist, dass Steam mit allen Games und Guitar Pro laufen.


----------



## Batze (16. April 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> 32 Bit Programme laufen auch mit 64 Bit.


Und genau da liegt der hacken.

Es laufen eben nicht alle 32Bit Programme unter einem 64er Bit System.

Gerade auch bei Spielen mit diversen Kopierschutztreibern kann es sein das das nicht laufen will.

Steam läuft problemlos.

Alle neueren Spiele sollten sowie laufen.

Alles in allen gibt es keinen Grund nicht auf Windows 7 umzusteigen.


----------

